# chéri / cher



## Ele G.

Hola!
Hace un tiempo que tengo una duda, y como todavía no empecé el curso de este cuatrimestre no me la puedo sacar! el tema es cuando usar "cheri" y cuando "cher"; lo estuve buscando en diccionarios y páginas pero la verdad que no lo encuentro. Alguien podría ayudarme?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Grekh

Según lo que me explicaron, CHERI (e) se utiliza cuando le hablas a una persona muy querida, como tu novio (a).

Cher(chère) es más general, para cualquier persona a la que te quieras dirigir con cortesía.


----------



## lembisico

Hola, 

De acuerdo con Grekh, "cher/chère" (=querido/a) es bastante formal (en una carta por ejemplo), mientrás que "(mon/ma) chéri/e" es más bien como "mi amor" (para dirigirse a su novio/a, aunque suena un poco cursi, a su hijo/hija...) 
También se puede emplear como sinónimo de "novio/a" :
"Je vais rejoindre mon chéri" (mon copain) 
o 
"Bon, tu viens, chérie !" (una amiga a otra, un poco irónico) 

Ciao.


----------



## Ele G.

Grekh said:


> Según lo que me explicaron, CHERI (e) se utiliza cuando le hablas a una persona muy querida, como tu novio (a).
> 
> Cher(chère) es más general, para cualquier persona a la que te quieras dirigir con cortesía.


 
gracias por la respuesta tan rapida!

muchas gracias a los 2! ahora esta mas claro.


----------



## Tite_Fraiize67

Hola, 

Quisiera saber si podemos utilizar "querido" como "chéri" en francés ?

Gracias. Tite_Fraiize67.


----------



## delriosolorzano

si. como en una carta??? en una carta seris "chér paquito" y si quieres decir asi como mi novio o mi amor, dirias "mon chèri" (sin el nombre de la persona.


----------



## Steph.

Yo prefiero emplear la palabra " *cariño* "


----------



## Tina.Irun

delriosolorzano said:


> si. como en una carta??? en una carta sería "cher paquito" y si quieres decir mi novio o mi amor, dirías "mon chéri" (sin el nombre de la persona.


 
Cher Paquito = Estimado Paquito (correo comercial)
Mon cher ami = mi querido amigo
(Mon) chéri, vient au lit  = cariño, ven a la cama


----------



## martikea

Puedes empezar una carta:

Querida María: 
O 
Querido Carlos, 

Pero mon chéri o ma chérie no se dice mi querido o mi querida, es  Mi *Cariño*.
Mi querido o querida  se utiliza con otro significado.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

"Mi tesoro" ?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> "Mi tesoro" ?


Entonces sería "Mon trésor"


----------



## Tite_Fraiize67

Iglesia said:


> (Mon) chéri, vient au lit = cariño, ven a la cama


 
Es muy calor ! 
Gracias para vuestras respuestas !


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tite_Fraiize67 said:


> Es muy calor !  mejor decir: "es muy caliente"


----------



## Tite_Fraiize67

Sí gracias !


----------



## krisstin

Hola nuevamente  atodos en el foro. Tenia una duda respecto la significado de las siguientes palabras:

- Cher = querido(a)

- Chère = querido(a)

- Chéri = querido(a)

- Chérie = querido(a)

Cuales serian las posible diferencias? (si es que las hubieran)

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Formal :

Cher Monsieur, Chère Madame etc.

Informal :

Chère Nicole, Cher ami , mes chers enfants etc.

Mon chéri  / ma chérie / chéri, chérie : a tu pareja, a tu novio, hijo, nieto etc.


----------



## JustBren

Hola! Tengo una gran duda respecto a la palabra Mon Chéri. Un amigo me dijo que tiene un uso diferente al de mi querido o mi querida, y leyendo varias preguntas encontré que mon chéri solamente es de ella a el, pero entonces, si un hombre usa la palabra mon chéri a que se refiere?


----------



## Cenimurcia

puede dirigirse a su hijo / su nieto o también a su pareja que sea hombre o .... mujer.... será poco usual pero yo se lo escuché muchas veces a mi abuelo...


----------



## Lucky19

En revanche, un homme dira "ma chérie" à sa femme. Je le précise au cas où.


----------



## Cenimurcia

justement, Lucky, ce que je disais, c'est que mon grand-père (corrézien d'origine  ) s'adresse parfois à ma grand-mère ou à nous, ses petites-filles, en nous disant "mon cheri" au lieu de "ma chérie".... mais je dois reconnaître que je n'ai jamais entendu que lui utiliser "mon chéri" pour s'adresser à une femme...


----------



## lorean

J´ai souvent entendu "mon cherie" lorsque l´on s´adresse à une femme.
Peut-être par similitude avec "mon amie": afin d´éviter un hiatus on ne dit "ma amie".
Salut.


----------



## JustBren

Entonces siempre se usa para dirigirse a una mujer a la que se le tiene un aprecio especial? Puede ser para dirigirse a la madre o a la abuela como en el caso de Cenimurcia? Merci beaucoup par ses réponses!


----------



## Cenimurcia

(cuidado, mi abuelo se dirige a su mujer, que es mi abuela... no sé qué le decía a su madre pero no creo que fuese Mon chéri o Ma chérie...  )
De todas formas y aunque se pueda escuchar, creo que es mejor que te quedes con Ma chérie para dirigirse a mujeres y Mon chéri para los hombres


----------



## jimenag

Nueva pregunta​
Disculpen, cual es la diferencia entre cher y cherie, ya se que ambos significan querido, pero ¿por qué a veces se usa uno y no el otro? Gracias


----------



## yserien

La misma diferencia que hay entre el artículo masculino y el femenino.le,la  : un, une etc....etc


----------



## jimenag

a ok,, si gracias, pero mi duda, y disculpen si no lo aclare antes, es que porque a veces es cher y a veces chéri. Gracias


----------



## swift

Hola:

Comentar, además, que "cher" es caro en el sentido económico; "chéri(e)" sencillamente no se usa con ese sentido.

No se debe olvidar tampoco que "cher" se usa en fórmulas de cortesía, en la correspondencia; no se puede usar "chéri(e)" en estos casos, salvo cuando la carta va dirigida a alguien muy próximo.

Decir, finalmente, que "cher" sólo se puede usar antepuesto al sustantivo; "chéri(e)" va pospuesto.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bueno, quizá nuestro amigo *Yserien *se refiere a *cher* y a su femenino, *chère*.

De cualquier forma, no hay que confundir, *jimenag*, cher (o chère), con chéri (o chérie).

Si bien el adjetivo *cher* puede significar *querido *o *estimado*, según el caso, el uso de *chéri* como sustantivo no ofrece ninguna duda: es *cariño*. Distinto es su uso como adjetivo, *chéri*, que aunque también significa *querido*, como *cher*, tiene una connotación más cariñosa. Como vemos en los vínculos de arriba, podríamos decir que *cher *puede llegar a ser *estimado tiernamente*, mientras que *chéri *es *amado tiernamente*.

En la práctica la cosa cambia: hasta podemos llegar a usar *cher *para interpelar con retintín a un desconocido en la calle:

- Vous vous trompez, cher Monsieur, cette voiture n'est pas la mienne!

Sin embargo, reservaremos *chéri/e* solo para las relaciones entre padres e hijos y entre miembros de una pareja.


----------



## swift

Excelente disquisición, amigo Víctor.  Mis apuntes morfosintácticos son grandemente enriquecidos por tus observaciones sociolingüísticas.


----------



## jimenag

Víctor Pérez said:


> Bueno, quizá nuestro amigo *Yserien *se refiere a *cher* y a su femenino, *chère*.
> 
> De cualquier forma, no hay que confundir, *jimenag*, cher (o chère), con chéri (o chérie).
> 
> Si bien el adjetivo *cher* puede significar *querido *o *estimado*, según el caso, el uso de *chéri* como sustantivo no ofrece ninguna duda: es *cariño*. Distinto es su uso como adjetivo, *chéri*, que aunque también significa *querido*, como *cher*, tiene una connotación más cariñosa. Como vemos en los vínculos de arriba, podríamos decir que *cher *puede llegar a ser *estimado tiernamente*, mientras que *chéri *es *amado tiernamente*.
> 
> En la práctica la cosa cambia: hasta podemos llegar a usar *cher *para interpelar con retintín a un desconocido en la calle:
> 
> - Vous vous trompez, cher Monsieur, cette voiture n'est pas la mienne!
> 
> Sin embargo, reservaremos *chéri/e* solo para las relaciones entre padres e hijos y entre miembros de una pareja.


 Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta, la verdad me aclaro muchísimo todo.


----------

